# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Brain-computer interface devices >  Mindwave Mobile,  EEG brainwave reading headset, NeuroSky, Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - NeuroSky, Inc.

neurosky.com/biosensors/eeg-sensor

----------


## Airicist

NeuroSky Mindwave Mobile 

 Published on Jul 5, 2012




> There's a new way to control your computer or mobile device that doesn't involve fingers, gestures or even your voice. NeuroSky's Mindwave Mobile reads your brain waves and uses this information to control an entire suite of applications.

----------


## Airicist

SparkFun 3-28-14 Product Showcase: There is no spoon

 Published on Mar 28, 2014




> Products Featured in this Video:
> 
> NeuroSky Mindwave Mobile

----------

